# cape horn 17 question



## flascrub (Jul 11, 2011)

Newbie here, great forum fellows. Since the boat I have is manufactured right down the road from most of you, I have a repower question. The hull is a 1993 Cape Horn 17. Presently running a 1993 Mercury 90hp and 20" transom. I can get a heck of a deal on a new Suzuki 140 four stroke with 25" leg. I know a jack plate would be needed (plan on using a manual plate). Is this motor to heavy for this year Cape horn 17 hull and would the jack plate affect the handling of the boat? I plan on calling the Cape Horn guys but thought I would throw this out here, since this is a popular boat in your area.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Cant get insurance on it, There should be a yellow plate on the dash that says max. hp rating, stick within that. Also it will be to heavy in the rear.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i had a 99 cape horn with a 115 i believe that is the max on the 17 cape


----------



## flascrub (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Pink, the boat is rated for a 140. The new Cape Horn 17's use four stroke engines and are rated to 150. I am just trying to find out if anyone one has repowered and older Cape Horn 17 with the newer four stroke out boards. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would call Mr. Davis at Cape Horn and ask before sinking $$ into it.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the weight difference between the Suzuki and what was on the boat before? A large difference may make the boat a bit stern heavy. Sea-r-cy


----------



## flascrub (Jul 11, 2011)

Sea-r-cy, I believe the Merc 90 is around 290lbs and the Suzuki 140 goes somewhere around 430lbs. From what I've read the newer model Cape 17's weigh approx. 250lbs more than my model (1993). I don't know if the newer model is a little larger overall or approx. the same as mine. The displacement's should be close. Maybe Cape Horn beefed up the transom on the newer models for four stroke power. The older 17's like I have, supposedly have a solid fiberglass transom. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with SHunter, give Horn a call. They can help you out and might have some other advice for you as well.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 94 and my plate says 140 is the max


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

If I were going to repower, I would NEVER put a Suzuk on it. We had the same boat with a Suzuki and it was nothing but a nightmare. And, everytime there was a problem which was annually, we were without a ride for a long time waiting for parts, then the bill comes in the thousands. The final rebuild was well over $4,000. All in all we could have bought a brand new 4 stroke Yammi for what we had put into the Suzuki in the few years that we owned it.

Good luck... the Cape Horn is a great boad.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Id go with the etec


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Call them first. They are nice people and will help you out.


----------



## flascrub (Jul 11, 2011)

Called Cape Horn on Monday and they suggested that they probably wouldn't install one of the newer 115 to 140hp four strokes on the 1993 17' hull. The newer 17's have been redesigned to handle the heavier four strokes. Will probably keep running the Merc 90 till she just gives up. Then I get to shop for a new boat. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

flascrub said:


> Called Cape Horn on Monday and they suggested that they probably wouldn't install one of the newer 115 to 140hp four strokes on the 1993 17' hull. The newer 17's have been redesigned to handle the heavier four strokes. Will probably keep running the Merc 90 till she just gives up. Then I get to shop for a new boat. Thanks for all the replies.



If you or anybody else knows, when was the hull redesigned?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a '95 17ft Cape Horn with a 115 Yamaha and I went to see the boys up there at the Cape Horn factory about putting a four stroke on her but before I could say much more we were looking at a brand new 17 Cape for $27,000. 

She runs great quit worring and go have fun on the water, thats what I did.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have always loved the Cape Horn's lines. I have a '79 Cobia, and was once told that the Cape Horn guys used to build the Cobia's. Anyone confirm that?


----------



## bashepard (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to hyjack a thread, but is there any way to know without personally measuring the transom which CH17s has the 20" transom?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe do a search for the Specs.

BTW: Holly Resurrection Batman.


----------

